# Skill select account blocked due to 3 wrong password attempts



## Akhil (Nov 7, 2011)

HI All,

My account is blocked due to wrong password attempts. I had an invitation received. Will my invitation will be cancelled automatically due to blocked account?I am wondering if anyone Is facing similar problem. Does this mean that I will have to submit fresh EOI?

I tried all method recovering the password but could not.

Please help me with you response.

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I doubt the invitation would be cancelled. Is there no button to contact to retrieve your password? If you submit a new application you will have no invite!


----------



## Akhil (Nov 7, 2011)

Why would I have no invite?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Because it would be a new application, the system is not clever enough to link your new account/application with your old one. You would have to wait for a new invite. Might not have to wait long but it wouldnt be immediate.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Have you contacted DIAC? They are best placed to unblock your account. I'm not familiar with the EOI website but I assume that there is a forgotten password link or some other means of contacting DIAC on there if you have any issues accessing the website?

Your invitation would remain active for 60 days, after which it will be withdrawn and you would have to wait for a new one. After 3 invitations that you do not avail, then your EOI is deleted.

But as Shel has rightly said, if you submit a new EOI, then unfortunately your EOI will go back in the queue and the invitation attached to your existing EOI will simply lapse after 60 days.


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,
This happened to me. I contacted DIAC. They told me they cannot unblock the account. They asked me if wished to delete my current account and create one? I said if i have no choice, I would do that.

There is no choice in this case. Better to ask them to delete your currentt a/c and create a new one. I understand that it would delay things a bit, but there is no choice.

Use this page to log a request
Support Centre » SkillSelect Support

Gopal


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gopal.soni said:


> Hi,
> This happened to me. I contacted DIAC. They told me they cannot unblock the account. They asked me if wished to delete my current account and create one? I said if i have no choice, I would do that.
> 
> There is no choice in this case. Better to ask them to delete your currentt a/c and create a new one. I understand that it would delay things a bit, but there is no choice.
> ...


That's a real shame that an applicant actually has to submit a new EOI simply because they have forgotten their password. Hopefully, if enough people highlight the issue, then DIAC will include a password retrieval facility as part of the EOI system. I guess it's not as bad if you do not have invitation as yet but since the OP had an invitation, I can imagine that it would be a disappointment if he missed out on the chance to apply for a visa.


----------



## Akhil (Nov 7, 2011)

gopal.soni said:


> Hi,
> This happened to me. I contacted DIAC. They told me they cannot unblock the account. They asked me if wished to delete my current account and create one? I said if i have no choice, I would do that.
> 
> There is no choice in this case. Better to ask them to delete your currentt a/c and create a new one. I understand that it would delay things a bit, but there is no choice.
> ...


Hi Gopal Soni,
Thank you for your response. Also your account is blocked with invitation received on it. So, basically, do you mean our invitation is cancelled and we need to again submit a fresh EOI and stand in the que to wait for an invitation. Is it Mandatory to inform DIAC about our account blocked and ask them to delete it so that we can submit a new EOI?

Thank you in advance


----------

